# place for squirrels



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

anyone know any areas around midland michigan i could go out squirrel hunting i havent done it in years and would like to take my nephew out he has been bugging me and his dad about it and neither of us know anywhere we can go to find squirrels around our area any help wold be aprreciated


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

look into state land, that'd be your best bet.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

It has been year since I have been out that way but I remember my dad and I going on state land off 9 Mile Rd.


----------



## ManillaKilla (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah, there is a bunch of state land around the Sanford Lake area. Curtis Rd, 9 Mile, 11 Mile, and 18 all have good access. Gratiot State Game Area is a longer drive for you, but that has good squirrel hunting too.


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

i am new to hunting in this area if anyone could give me general directions to those spots would apreciate it im over east of the mall


----------



## ManillaKilla (Sep 26, 2002)

check your pm's


----------

